# 2015 Christmas Photo Album



## Guest

This thread has been a tradition for me for several years at another place. This year it has a *"new home"* on the MTF. I started this thread as it is nice to have pictures of our members' Christmas layouts posted in one place.

Christmas has always been a special time in our home ever since I was a kid. My first train set was under the Christmas Tree. I am sure this is true for most of you who have wonderful memories of Christmas.

So as you put up your Christmas layouts this year, take a photo of it and post it here.

Let's get started with a photo from our barn layout.

View attachment 107378


----------



## TGP

Still got a little bit to finish up on this year


----------



## Guest

Wonderful photo, Terry. Got to love that D56 Lionel Train Shop.


----------



## Larry Sr.

After Thursday I will be diligently working on Christmas decorations and the Christmas tree train.

I'm looking forward to it and have a new toy train for the tree.:thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Guest

Larry, knowing your great skill sets for modeling, this year's Christmas layout should be spectacular. Can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## Larry Sr.

Yes Bryan

love this time of year being around train guys.

Looks like Terry and others are cranked up big time already this year.:thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Guest

We are cranked up year round.


----------



## Big Ed

You gotta wait till the tree goes up, it takes a while to decorate.


----------



## Hudson J1e

Big Ed, I love the Peanuts tree! That's really cool. Did you make that?


----------



## Big Ed

Hudson J1e said:


> Big Ed, I love the Peanuts tree! That's really cool. Did you make that?


No, if you look close at the base you can see snoopy dancing. It is a true Charlie Brown Christmas tree. 

See the"major award" I got under it? 
Just in time for Christmas? 

I have to put in in my front window.


----------



## Sidewinder

This was last years Christmas layout....the buildings were painted by my Mother almost 40 years ago.


----------



## Guest

Great photo Sidewinder! A real tribute to family tradition in general and to your Mother in particular. A beautiful village!

Emile


----------



## Guest

I agree with Emile, the lighting effect is spectacular.

Keep the photos coming!!!!


----------



## Larry Sr.

Oh my
Ed has a leg lamp for his window

Larry

Love that movie:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Lot's of Christmas action in this photo. Santa is on the corner ringing his Christmas Bell for charity. It is a busy scene in the City and the Grand Central Terminal in the background is very active with passengers travelling home for Christmas.

View attachment 107858


----------



## chipset35

Speaking of which..."Christmas thru the Years" airs tonight on the History Channel.
Maybe they will show some vintage model train layouts?


----------



## Guest

This is a program we will watch tonight. Thanks for the heads up, Vince.


----------



## MOVL

Beautiful pics!

Every year, on another forum, I've posted about a small company that makes accurate, beautiful sleigh bells like the one in The Polar Express film. They even have a decorated box gift set for the "first gift of Christmas". These are incredibly high quality and wonderfully done. Attached to the bell is a leather strap.

Sadly, the young woman who started the company passed away last year. Her husband and young son are continuing to make the product.

I purchased a gift set several years ago from MagicalBells.com and love it as a Polar Express display.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MOVL

chipset35 said:


> Speaking of which..."Christmas thru the Years" airs tonight on the History Channel.
> Maybe they will show some vintage model train layouts?


Thanks Vince! I enjoy the History Channel and will be recording this. Episode 2 will be on 12/2 at 10.


----------



## Guest

Keith told me about this bell when he first secured one. I immediately ordered one and it is a beauty. I highly recommend it to everyone who is a Polar Express fan.

And Keith, by the way, our bell hangs on an antique sled in our living room all year long, because:



We *Believe*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

MOVL said:


> Every year, on another forum, I've posted about a small company that makes accurate, beautiful sleigh bells like the one in The Polar Express film. They even have a decorated box gift set for the "first gift of Christmas". These are incredibly high quality and wonderfully done. Attached to the bell is a leather strap.
> 
> Sadly, the young woman who started the company passed away last year. Her husband and young son are continuing to make the product.
> 
> 
> Keith, Thanks for the tip! I just ordered a "First Gift of Christmas" bell from them. Merry Christmas!
> 
> Emile


----------



## Guest

Since it is Thanksgiving Day today and the Macy's Parade is in full bloom, I thought a Christmas picture featuring one of New York City's famous landmark buildings would be fitting. The beautiful rendition of the Empire State Building is by Department 56.

View attachment 108170


----------



## Stoshu

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Keith told me about this bell when he first secured one. I immediately ordered one and it is a beauty. I highly recommend it to everyone who is a Polar Express fan.
> 
> And Keith, by the way, our bell hangs on an antique sled in our living room all year long, because:
> 
> 
> 
> We *Believe*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_ I tell my kids " Those who don't believe, don't receive !! " 
Now hand me that controller.... 
_


----------



## MOVL

Brian, that's a great place for the bell to be hanging year round.

Emile, you're welcome! Enjoy it and Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas!

Stoshu, it's nice to see you posting here.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone!!


----------



## Big Ed

PTC...........you have a magnificent layout!
Beeeeutifull.:smilie_daumenpos: Lot of great work you have there.:thumbsup:

The bell..........MOVL you show your hand holding it, can you tell me what is your hand resting on in the picture.
I have been sitting here trying to figure out what it is?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's mind boggling that Brian has that layout AND the PE layout as well, Talk about an embarrassment of riches!


----------



## PDDMI

*Nearing completion...*







Making final preparations for my towns Christmas Train Display...was able to sell 11 spots and collected a total of $1100.00, selling ad space on those little Lionel billboards. All of the money will go to our Community Foundation and be directed to the Christmas Lights Fund for our town.


----------



## MOVL

big ed said:


> The bell..........MOVL you show your hand holding it, can you tell me what is your hand resting on in the picture.
> I have been sitting here trying to figure out what it is?
> View attachment 108186


Ed, the pic with the bell in hand is a screenshot from Polar Express movie. The bell is in the boy's hand which is resting in Santa' white mittens.


----------



## Guest

It's time to get your ticket for the Polar Express. If you hurry, you may be able to get on the Gold One.

View attachment 108641


----------



## Big Ed

MOVL said:


> Ed, the pic with the bell in hand is a screenshot from Polar Express movie. The bell is in the boy's hand which is resting in Santa' white mittens.


OK, I thought that was your hand. hwell:

I will have to watch the movie again, I think I only watched it once?
And I may have been tired and dosed when I watched it.

I have no control over the big TV's remote, it is glued to the old (young) ladies hand!
Even when she doses off, I have a hard time prying it from her hand without waking her.

We do have 2 TV's, but the other one is smaller and it is a more comfortable area watching "her" TV.
I should buy ME another, larger, better TV and hide the remote from her.


----------



## Guest

Here is a photo from our previous Christmas layout.

View attachment 108889


----------



## Kmac

Here is my Christmas layout I did and the train I put around our tree. The train around our tree is my only prewar engine, its a 258 with 3 prewar passenger cars I repainted. They were originally red with black roofs, but I decided to do blue with a cream colored roof.

Keaton.


----------



## Guest

This morning I have arranged for your enjoyment a preview of the Rockettes show at Radio City Music Hall. They came outside to put on this show just for you.

View attachment 109001


----------



## empire builder

feel the rhythm

feel the pride

enjoy everyone

its Christmas time.

thanks for sharing ptc


----------



## davidone

Great pictures everybody and Brian, love those Rockettes.


----------



## Guest

Thanks David, it does make a nice scene.


----------



## Guest

The City is a hustle with Thanksgiving weekend and the start of the Christmas shopping season. The traffic is coming and going and shoppers line the sidewalks. The many shops along the way are delighted with this activity. 

View attachment 109441


----------



## Nick R.

Here is my contribution, just finished setting up. Now time for some details here and there. Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas to the MTF!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Nick for your contribution. We talked about your tower structure last year. Also nice to see the Lionel Train Shop. It is showing up in a lot of Christmas Layout photos. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

How about the mighty 10th Anniversary Edition of the Gold Polar Express engine for today's contribution. For those who have not seen one in person, Lionel did an outstanding job with the engine, tender and matching passenger cars. This set is an instant attention getter.

View attachment 110457


----------



## rdeal

""MOVL""

thanks for the Magic Bell info
ordered one for m/s clause

rdeal


----------



## MOVL

rdeal said:


> ""MOVL""
> 
> thanks for the Magic Bell info
> ordered one for m/s clause
> 
> rdeal


You are very welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## MOVL

Great pics all!

Nick, excellent Christmas layout!

Brian, the gold 1225 photo, with tree in the background is very festive. Your photo on 11/28, with the Radio City building is an area of your layout I do not remember seeing...beautiful shot.


----------



## Guest

rdeal, she will love this bell. It is a must have!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Another city block scene. In this photo, there is the back end of a commemorative Department 56 van made for their 25th Anniversary. When I took a close look at this photo, I noticed it. This van will make a nice companion piece for the Lionel 115th Anniversary as it is chrome plated.

View attachment 110817


----------



## L0stS0ul

Finished up the ceiling layout for behind the tree. Really happy with how it came out.


----------



## Guest

Nice job with you ceiling layout. Your Christmas Tree is beautiful.


----------



## Guest

The photo below is a rather unusual picture, not often seen on a model railroad. Our concept of using a large mirror for Ice Lake makes it all possible.

What do you think?

View attachment 111113


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice pictures guys, I'm jealous as our preparations aren't nearly as far along.


----------



## Tallaman

Wow, these pics are so rich with detail and tastefully done, especially yours PTC. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TGP

Well, I have enough to begin to start the season. We are not going to throw out the snow
flakes, due to clean up, afterwards, as I want to take inventory this year. BUT, its our
little world. and yes I know all about the ladies on YOU TUBE with those huge displays
I or should I say wife and I dont have a complete basement for storage, so here goes


----------



## Guest

Wonderful photo Terry. MTF has the best Christmas photos hands down.


----------



## kstrains

My Christmas Train Layout for 2015 is much smaller than previous years due to severe back pain which has prevented me from set-up a larger layout. I want to thank: Brian, Art, Jon and others who have reached out me in the last few weeks. I appreciate your thoughtfulness as I have been healing. 

Like others, I am only posting this video on MTF. I have enjoyed becoming apart of this forum in the past few months. I can say it has been a breath of fresh air compared to some of postings from the "Scrooges" on the OGR forum!! 

For me O'Gauge Trains and Charlie Brown, Snoopy, and the Peanuts Gang are all apart of the Christmas Season. However, more importantly my central focus for celebrating Christmas is because of the Birth of Jesus. As Linus said to Charlie Brown...
"And this shall be a sign unto you: Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger. And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying, Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace and goodwill towards men....That's what Christmas is all about, Charlie Brown."

I also enjoy Christmas because it is a season to spend time with Family. Our family Christmas Tree is represented by each one of these ...the Birth of Jesus, Family Memories, Trains, and the Peanuts Gang.

Merry Christmas
Ken


----------



## TGP

since I see several on board having fun the Charlie Brown's tree, I also have that:


----------



## jprampolla

Hi Folks,

Many thanks, everyone, for your wonderful posts!!!!! 

Ken, hope your back pain disappears with an early Christmas miracle!!!

Merry Christmas to everyone, and family & friends!!!!!

God Bless!!!

Take care, Joe.


----------



## PatKn

Great photos everyone. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I really enjoy this thread. 

*Happy Holidays to all.*


----------



## Guest

Ken, loved your video and many thanks for posting it. And we all pray that your back heals so that you can get back to you normal routine.


----------



## Guest

Pitchers and Catchers report in 78 days!

Emile

View attachment 111641


----------



## Guest

Wonderful photo, Emile. Most years I look forward to this, but last year and this year Curt (Forum member) and I have reservations as our team the Braves has been almost totally dismantled. They are building for 2017 when the new stadium opens. Hopefully, we will see better baseball days.

In any event, love your photo.


----------



## Guest

The theater district is in full vigor this time of year. Please note the dressed up couple on the street corner near the clock that are on the way to see the *Nutcracker* that is playing at the Palace Theater. The other theaters are featuring *White Christmas*, of course *A Christmas Carol*, the *Radio City Music Hall Annual Christmas Show*, and a special performance by the touring *Boston Pops*.

This block is made up of many theaters, most replicas of the originals. 

View attachment 111673


View attachment 111681


View attachment 111689


View attachment 111697


View attachment 111705


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Wonderful photo, Emile. Most years I look forward to this, but last year and this year Curt (Forum member) and I have reservations as our team the Braves has been almost totally dismantled. They are building for 2017 when the new stadium opens. Hopefully, we will see better baseball days.
> 
> In any event, love your photo.


Yes. Understood. We're not doing a whole lot of bragging here in Baltimore either. Maybe this year! 

Good luck to the Braves! I saw my first major league grand-slam in 1984 at Fulton County Stadium.:smilie_daumenpos: Atlanta v. San Francisco. The Giants hit the grand-slam.:smilie_daumenneg:

Emile


----------



## Guest

The old Fulton County Stadium, I remember it well. I sat between Ted Turner and Hank Aaron one ballgame. Long story how that all came about.


----------



## PatKn

Brian,
Nice photos of your amazing layout. When I was a boy we went to Radio City Music Hall to see first run movies followed by the Rockettes Show. The Radio City Spectacular Show being the only attraction is a new thing to me.

Being a New Yorker I can't say I am anxious for the Braves to recover their former glory. As a Yankee Fan, we don't play them unless we both make the World series or on an occasional interleague game. I still don't want the Mets to lose unless they play the Yankees.


----------



## chipset35

AWESOME!


----------



## Guest

Pat, the Yankees have some of the best and loyal fans. Always respected this team.


----------



## chipset35

My first Christmas layout in a long time.
This photo is blurry for a reason...
Just as I was taking it, I noticed what my White Siberian Husky was about to do!


----------



## Guest

Beautiful dog, Vince. Nice Christmas tree as well.


----------



## TGP




----------



## Stoshu

_It's not me but I've always like this photo....










_


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I wonder what the kid thought when the train ran over his fingers?


----------



## kstrains

Great photos everyone. Being a Charlie Brown fan, I Like all the photos of Charlie Brown Christmas Tree's! Thanks Joe and Brain for the well wishes with my back. It is getting better day by day!


----------



## Larry Sr.

Very Nice pictures guys and gals. Keep the pictures coming . Love these Christmas threads,

*ALERT ALERT CHRISTMAS ALERT*

I had my tree layout all planned , 1st time with two tracks and my two new Christmas trains. The Hallmark set AND the Silver bells set that I just got recently.

However; I got the good news our oldest son and wife and our grandchildren will be up for a visit during Christmas. *VERY* nice , however the Southern Alabama 2 year old terror granddaughter is included:lol_hitting::lol_hitting::lol_hitting:

So, things will be a wee bit different, I will still have a tree train.

PICTURES will be coming

OH yes, she looks innocent, ha










Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Such a sweet little girl, how can that be a problem?


----------



## chipset35

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Beautiful dog, Vince. Nice Christmas tree as well.


Thanks Brian,
I am currently running the Williams Silver UP set now.


----------



## longbow57ca

Hello, All the photos of Christmas tree layouts are very beautiful and very nice photos and lots nice Christmas cheer and color. I just love them all great photos of trains under the Christmas trees. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Guest

Today's contribution, a bit of the North Pole.

View attachment 112297


----------



## Larry Sr.

ok

I have to have something for the Southern Alabama terror to fool with.

Yea I hear ya John.

You just give her 60 seconds by her self and your car keys or cell phone will be flushed down the toilet.

And don't even think about turning your back longer than that.

Any way at least I put the new Hallmark set to work for a while:thumbsup:

I'll have some fun with her with it.

Better than nothing

Still having fun


----------



## Guest

Larry Sr.

Whoops! Noticed this on your layout. Does that mean you were naughty or nice?

Just kidding. I know that is Cologne. I'm sure you only wear it for the Articles.:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment 112449


----------



## Guest

It is Saturday morning and the shops of the City are all opening early today so that Christmas shoppers can get a head start.

View attachment 112505


----------



## Larry Sr.

CrabCake

Those are stocking stuffers that dear wife left on the Christmas layout.

When I actually took pictures I didn't notice them

That playboy bunny is kinda a attention getter

Larry


----------



## Guest

Larry,

I knew your layout was G rated. I saw the bunny and just couldn't resist. Sorry about that!

Your layout looks great and I think it's wonderful that you are sharing it with your grand-daughter. I am truly envious. I hope that in a few years I am lucky enough to share my love of trains with a grandchild. 

Emile


----------



## sjm9911

Nothing big planned this year for me. My permanent layout will not get Christmased up. My idea of a g scale winter Wonderland on my roof is similarly on the back burner. So I give you my kid friendly, old time classic , around the tree layout. Featuring, thomas ( missing his Christmas hat), and a variety of






































Christmas cars. Oh and there is a fat cat some were under the tree too.


----------



## Larry Sr.

9911

Kid friendly, nice.:thumbsup:

I need to learn that idea for future reference and little children visits

Larry


----------



## towdog

This is last year's layout that I never posted. I wasn't going to do one last year, but decided to at the last minute and ended up doing this one fairly quickly and I was pleased at how it turned out. I made the mountain using a sheet off of a roll of brown paper and crumbling it up and painting it. That was then draped over some boxes. Very easy and it looks authentic.

The bottom layer was a twice around the tree layout with the 45 degree crossover piece under the mountain. The top was a standard loop.

This was also the first time I ran my Bachmann Christmas Special set, which is now probably my most favorite Christmas locomotive. It has a metal body and I can see now why people get addicted to tinplate. I just can't stop looking at it.

I hope many more people post theirs this year. It's always the highlights of my year and I get so many ideas from them.

















View attachment 112834


























View attachment 112866


View attachment 112874


----------



## TGP

found some extra Real Estate to get a Church in!!


----------



## sjm9911

Nice stuff keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Guest

As we get closer to Christmas Day, our thoughts with our children tend to lean towards the North Pole. 

View attachment 113426


----------



## Guest

Christmas in the City, that's how Department 56 refers to this collection of buildings. This photo sure makes their title look correct.

View attachment 113602


----------



## TGP

*Snow Lady*

Any body got Kadee couplers for that engine, !!!!


----------



## Guest

Christmas brings back so many memories. This morning let's take a look at the North Pole that should stir memories of Santa and his magical sleigh ride Christmas Eve.

View attachment 113914


----------



## Mario_S

Here's some more shots of the layout... I'd call it a Christmas Layout, but I keep it up all year long and love it. Simple yet fun.









































Merry Christmas!

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Tallaman

Nice lighting Mario! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guest

WOW Mario, super night time photos. Some of the best of the season.

And a very Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Guest

Our dog Cody is telling the engineer on the Polar Express to *"speed it up"*.

View attachment 114330


----------



## kstrains

Mario, Great Photos! They look very realistic!

Brian, you should give Cody a special treat! He is doing a great job to keep that engineer on his toes!


----------



## Larry Sr.

Wow all the pictures are getting better every day. Very nice all.:thumbsup:

Mario, As good as that looks I would leave it up as well.

I see a 49 or 50 ford in one of the picture . My very first car. I had a lot of fun as a kid with one of those.

Paid 50 bucks for it and ran the heck out of it for 2 years . It was Lime green, looked like a Marine Corp Tank. Hemm, maybe that's why I went in the Marines at 17.???????????

Got my 50 bucks back when I sold it:laugh:

Tough old flathead 8's and 3 on the column in those baby's:thumbsup:.



Larry


----------



## Mario_S

Thanks! All. 

You got it, Larry. a 49 Ford!


----------



## Mario_S

*For Larry!*



Larry Sr. said:


> Wow all the pictures are getting better every day. Very nice all.:thumbsup:
> 
> Mario, As good as that looks I would leave it up as well.
> 
> I see a 49 or 50 ford in one of the picture . My very first car. I had a lot of fun as a kid with one of those.
> 
> Paid 50 bucks for it and ran the heck out of it for 2 years . It was Lime green, looked like a Marine Corp Tank. Hemm, maybe that's why I went in the Marines at 17.???????????
> 
> Got my 50 bucks back when I sold it:laugh:
> 
> Tough old flathead 8's and 3 on the column in those baby's:thumbsup:.
> 
> Larry


This ones for you, Larry. 









My father learned on the same car... 3-speed on the column. High beam switch on the floor, but I think theirs was brown.


----------



## Matthew B

Great pictures everyone! I've had my spaghetti bowl operating for the past few weeks but unfortunately came up one light string short of completing it. Darn manufactures change the color and synchronization of the multi color light strings every few years so if one string burns out you have to replace them all. Anyway I finally found a matching string and should complete the 8 1/2' x 5' display this weekend. 
A LionChief Polar Express pulling 11 cars around a double spiral built a top arched piers. 

Pictures should be up next week not sure if we'll get a video this year.


----------



## Guest

Look forward to your photos, Matt.


----------



## Guest

The Norfolk Southern F7's are all dressed up in their Tuxedo paint scheme serving Christmas in the City during this special season.

View attachment 114506


----------



## kstrains

With Christmas Eve only 2 weeks way, many of residents in the Christmas Village are making there way out to the countryside to pickup a tree from Pine Hill Tree Farm. 
View attachment 114562

The Barn is brightly Lighten for this time year. 
View attachment 114570

Pine Hill Tree Farm has the best selection of trees. 
View attachment 114578

Hot Chocolate is for sale for only .25 cents a cup with free refills!
View attachment 114586

Something’s never change. Charlie Brown also visits this farm every year and picks out the same shabbiest tree for his school Christmas Pageant. 
View attachment 114594

It is always a treat for the villagers, to see the Hiawatha come by the Tree Farm.
View attachment 114602


----------



## Larry Sr.

Thanks Mario:thumbsup:

I'm copying and saving it to. 

On my layout I have Marine Corp Tanks and My patrol car but I'm going to have to hunt me one of those 49 Fords now

Larry


----------



## Mario_S

Nice, Pics!

Larry, I got most of my cars from Rite Aid drug stores; like $6 and under. I'll keep my eyes open.

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Larry Sr.

Thanks Mario

I have so many duplicate cars it's pathetic. I'm also missing many I want.

Maybe Santa will be nice


PTC.
Where is the annual Christmas tree train ornament thread you usually start? Been waiting for it


----------



## Mario_S

PTC,

I hope that someday I have your talent, your stuff is amazing!

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## longle

There are so many beautiful layouts I'm embarrassed to post my tiny little display but here goes. In order to fit into the only available space in the living room I came up with this 4'x5' platform. I originally made it two Christmases ago but didn't like the track layout so have changed it each year. I think I'm going to stick with this layout as it allows for the running of two trains, unattended, at the same time.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful pictures Ken.


----------



## Pingman

Props to all who have posted photos--large/small; simple or complex; videos or stills--if there are trains at Christmas you are in the right place.


----------



## Larry Sr.

* I'm embarrassed to post my tiny little display *

Don't feel that way. It's nice.

The objective is to have fun. I enjoy *ANY* effort to make a *TRAIN* layout. 

I also feel confident that a bunch of people on here think the same way.
Keep those pictures coming.

Larry


----------



## kstrains

Brian, the Norfolk Southern F7's look great on your layout! I remember you running them on your layout in TM's video last year. They are a very nice set.


----------



## Jeff T

Larry Sr. said:


> * I'm embarrassed to post my tiny little display *
> 
> Don't feel that way. It's nice.
> 
> The objective is to have fun. I enjoy *ANY* effort to make a *TRAIN* layout.
> 
> I also feel confident that a bunch of people on here think the same way.
> Keep those pictures coming.
> 
> Larry


I couldn't agree more!!! The tradition continues, trains and Christmas!!!

It looks great to me!


----------



## Kmac

The pictures look great! Everyone has done such a great job! I had a strand of blue lights I bought for my Christmas layout but ended up using an LED strand, so I put them on my regular layout just for something to do. I took this picture of my Santa Fe 2343 sitting in front of the lights. I think it looks kind of neat so I thought I would share it here because they are Christmas lights lol.

Keaton.


----------



## sjm9911

Passenger traincollector ,nice tree farm! Where is Charlie browns measuring stick! 
Longle, simple is sometimes just as important as complex, the AF accessories are neat, alway liked the Crain on the station. 
The lights behind the alco look great , almost like Santa is coming up and Rudolphs nose is lighting the way!


----------



## TGP

Christmas trains at York,


----------



## Guest

longle said:


> I'm embarrassed to post my tiny little display but here goes.



View attachment 114874


----------



## Mario_S

Keaton, that looks so cool.


----------



## Matthew B

Theodore's annoyed; those darn caribou are wandering onto the track again.































































Sorry pictures really don't look that great maybe it'll look better in a video.


----------



## Larry Sr.

That's some very nice work Matthew.:thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Guest

Nice job Matt.


----------



## Guest

Got elves?

View attachment 115498


----------



## kstrains

Matthew 
Your layout looks very nice!!


----------



## MOVL

Kmac said:


> The pictures look great! Everyone has done such a great job! I had a strand of blue lights I bought for my Christmas layout but ended up using an LED strand, so I put them on my regular layout just for something to do. I took this picture of my Santa Fe 2343 sitting in front of the lights. I think it looks kind of neat so I thought I would share it here because they are Christmas lights lol.
> 
> Keaton.


Keaton, that came out cool. It reminds me of these three photos I did a couple of years ago with my Polar Express. All I did was shine a blue LED flood light at the ceiling and it filled the area with a blue glow. No photo edit, just the LEDs. Check out how my snowy roofs and Winter weathered passenger trucks look in the blue glow...


----------



## MOVL

Mathew B, I am very glad to see your post here. I enjoy your Christmas display layouts. You are quite a creative guy and put a lot of work into these layouts. This one is very cool. The Polar Express tunnel portals look wonderful.


----------



## Guest

Terrific photos, Keith.


----------



## Kmac

Kieth those pictures are so cool! Really a great job! It looks like it's a really clear winter night with a full moon, very cool.


----------



## Sidewinder

From big display to small, EVERY ONE of you have added something unique to this thread. Keep 'em coming and THANK YOU for sharing!


----------



## Todd Lopes

Keith, the blue LED overall lights are great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Guest

Last Christmas season, Joe from TM Books and Videos spent a couple of days with us filming the barn layout. Here he is shooting Christmas in the City.

View attachment 115594


----------



## Matthew B

Thanks for all the kind comments everyone. This year display design with the track running a top the arches was inspired by our winter shut ins from last year Brian and Elizabeth.






I've been trying to embed the video with no success, Tried the placing the url address between the "YT" tags, the embed code, and the url code provided by youtube using the share button. So I guess you have to click on the following link unless someone else embeds it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJJaQ7TlUlE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PRRronbh

Passenger Train Collector thanks so much for this thread. Just found it and am enjoying to the Nth-degree.

Ron


----------



## kstrains

Matthew
Very nice video. I enjoy watching your videos each year of your different layouts. Thanks for sharing.
Ken


----------



## Matthew B

Thanks Ken, I remember last year you posted a flashback video of your different Christmas layouts over the years.
I'll post mine if you post yours...






https://youtu.be/QTjyGcheVnA


----------



## Guest

As the engineer of te Polar Express approached the Center of the North Pole, he passes under the Clock Tower structure. This is what he sees:

View attachment 116274


----------



## MOVL

Thanks guys!!

Beautiful lighting Brian!

Matthew, those videos were a joy to watch. Great work.


----------



## Larry Sr.

Matthew 

I can't believe I actual;ly figured it out with a search. Info form one of Johns old posts
Larry

Nice video by the way


----------



## Larry Sr.

Matthew 

I do believe the way you originally posted just the u tube link is better. Because you get a bigger picture and you can watch it full screen.

I can't seem to do that with the insert function. It's small and not that easy to see with old eyes like mine.

Larry

https://youtu.be/vJJaQ7TlUlE


----------



## TGP

EVERYBODY HAVE A JOYFUL CHRISTMAS SEASON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Well done Terry!!!!


----------



## davidone

Some pictures of our tree, trains and even my Mothers Christmas tree we put up every year at the place were she is buried. She died in 2006 but never forgotten.


----------



## davidone

What did I do wrong? Only one picture showed up.


----------



## laz57

From the Christmas past...


----------



## davidone




----------



## kstrains

Matthew B said:


> Thanks Ken, I remember last year you posted a flashback video of your different Christmas layouts over the years.
> I'll post mine if you post yours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/QTjyGcheVnA


Matthew
Here is my video. I created this video in 2012 called Christmas Train Layout Story. Video starts with photos of my Dad in setting up a Christmas Train Layout in 1960's up until 2012 with my own layouts.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 116706


----------



## TGP

2 Rail and somethings smaller than O gauge for sure














,


----------



## Guest

Thanks Terry for your contributions. You sure take your Christmas decorations seriously.


----------



## Kmac

Here is another Christmas train I have. This past weekend I was at my parents house and my mom asked me if I would like to take my Little Christmas train to my house to put on display. Naturally I did. This little train is very special to me, it was given to me by my grandmother when I was a kid. Every year she got me the next piece. It is a Hallmark ornament set they only did for 5 years I think. I never hung these on the tree as to me it was a train, and a train needs to be together. So I would put them on a piece of furniture in the living room so it looked like it was a train. Just Like when I was a kid I put them on display in my living room.

Keaton.


----------



## TGP

now lets get serious, Honey, I 'm ready to lay the track down!!!!


----------



## Guest

Kmac, wonderful nostalgic Christmas Train.

Terry, that is serious. Is the train by Lennox?


----------



## Guest

This is a photo of last year's Christmas layout. Boy, has it grown this year.

View attachment 116970


----------



## TGP

Hey folks, I think we are getting ready to have another informative, story:

Every thing is LENOX, the Ornaments are actually stamped, Made in USA, 

Train box says - Lawrenceville, NJ, and arent they home based Bethel,PA


----------



## PRRronbh

This is the extent of my train and Christmas display this year.



Ron


----------



## Guest

PRRronh, what a wonderful Christmas display. Love the boat.


----------



## weirdtolkienishfigure

Stunning pictures. I choose O gauge after deliberating for quite some time on what gauge to choose, it's a great gauge because Department 56 and Lemax buildings are in scale with the trains. For some reason I'm a stickler for scale. I love the holidays, Xmas and Halloween, and I've always loved trains.


----------



## Guest

Nothing says New York City at Christmas like the Empire State Building.

View attachment 117321


----------



## AG216

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Nothing says New York City at Christmas like the Empire State Building.
> 
> View attachment 117321


Beautiful picture and view, Brian
the Empire State building and Rockefeller Center are to icons indeed.
Chrysler building the there too, Great!

Andre.


----------



## Larry Sr.

PTC
WOW!!!


That is a nice picture:thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Guest

Thanks Andre and Larry. I am so pleased that this thread is going very strong.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## TGP

WHaaaaaatttt , it was at the store like that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Very funny, Terry. But it does give me an idea. Stay tuned.


----------



## Guest

We watched the Polar Express movie last night. Fortunately our star atop the grand Christmas Tree did not topple. Watching the movie last night sure brought memories of our construction earlier this year.

View attachment 118193


----------



## kstrains

Great photos Brian of PE layout! I have enjoyed see them!

Here is my latest purchase from this year on my 2015 Christmas Train Layout. A couple weekends ago, my back was feeling better to allow me to get something up this year!


----------



## Guest

We sure are glad you are feeling better, Ken, Thanks for the wonderful video, Elizabeth and I enjoyed watching it.

*And a very Merry Christmas to you and your family.*


----------



## Guest

I thoroughly enjoyed your video, kstrains. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## PRRronbh

Found this from a few years back. My first and only tinplate.

Ron


----------



## thedoc

Passenger Train Collector said:


> We watched the* Polar Express movie* last night. Fortunately our star atop the grand Christmas Tree did not topple. Watching the movie last night sure brought memories of our construction earlier this year.


When my 10 year old grandson was a few years younger he would ask to watch that movie every time he came over to stay with me. That went on for about 3 years and he was with me 5 - 6 days a week. So I've seen the movie a few times. We wore the one DVD out playing it for him and had to get a 2nd one to keep playing it, now occasionally for the granddaughter.


----------



## thedoc

Finally got my trains under the Christmas tree, it's a Lionel 252 with 2 - 607 coaches and a 608 observation, it's running on 'O' gauge track.


----------



## Guest

It is a marvel just how good the PE movie really is. We enjoy it every time we view it.


----------



## ErnestHouse

kstrains said:


> ... Here is my latest purchase from this year on my 2015 Christmas Train Layout. A couple weekends ago, my back was feeling better to allow me to get something up this year!


Going out on a limb here but train layout on the floor equals bad back. Just sayin. Maybe a campaign to the HR Dept is in order. A dedicated room with raised platform will lower medical expenses. Just an idea. :dunno:


----------



## Guest

The PE movie is a mainstay here at Christmas. This year we (with kids & grands) will be going to Gulf Shores for a family vacation starting on the 26th through to the 2nd and the dvd will be among the first things packed for the trip.


----------



## Guest

Have a safe and Merry Christmas, Gene. Gulf shores sounds nice.


----------



## jprampolla

Thanks, everyone, for posting the wonderful photos and videos!!!

Love them all.


Merry Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

PRRronbh said:


> Found this from a few years back. My first and only tinplate.
> 
> Ron


You need to finish the loop of track so it can run!


----------



## TGP

Here 's another of what ever Gauge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the Yuletide Central, post , made me think on this 1!!!

1992 Christmas Sky Line 4 car !


----------



## Guest

Thanks PTC


----------



## Guest

Terry, you are becoming Mr. Christmas. Nice job as always.


----------



## Guest

Today's contribution. Christmas is getting closer, only 7 more days. Keith should like this one.

View attachment 118521


----------



## Volphin

I'm probably not going to have time to produce another video this year, so I'll post up last years for anyone who didn't see it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhgrHEGU-Bc


----------



## Guest

Thanks Volphin for the video. Very nice!


----------



## Guest

Christmas is now only six days away. Nothing like the 1225 PE Berkshire and elves to remind us all that time is growing short till Santa climbs on board his sleigh.

View attachment 118993


----------



## PDDMI

*Hobby going to the dogs?*

PTC requested that this photo be added here on the 2015 Christmas Photo Album...

These interested onlookers might just be hoping for their very own train this year for Christmas...but will they share? They stopped by last evening to check out the activity at my storefront window display...


----------



## Guest

PDDMI, thanks so much for posting this photo to this thread. It is certainly one of the best posted so far this year. What a find.

Elizabeth and I love dogs and this picture tells it all. One of our good MTF Forum members Wood Foss and his wife Kathy will bring home Christmas Day a Black Lab puppy maned Zeke. What a wonderful Christmas present.

*Christmas, dogs and trains, it does not get any better.*


----------



## PDDMI

*Community project for Christmas...*

This is the window display for 2015, our version of "Macy's of Marshall". It was a fundraiser and if you will notice, the small Lionel billboards scattered around the layout, were offered to local businesses as a way to raise funds for our community Christmas Light Fund. The business names and logos were added to each individual sign with all twelve (12) purchased and a grand total of $1200.00 raised. A check for 100% of the money raised was presented to our local Community Foundation and it will be directed for use in the Christmas Light Fund. So mission accomplished for this year!!!


----------



## Guest

What a terrific way to raise funds for such a worthy community project. You and the others who participated are to be congratulated. Obviously, it got a lot of attention.


----------



## Guest

PDDMI said:


> PTC requested that this photo be added here on the 2015 Christmas Photo Album...
> 
> These interested onlookers might just be hoping for their very own train this year for Christmas...but will they share? They stopped by last evening to check out the activity at my storefront window display...
> 
> View attachment 119049


PDDMI,

YESSSS! That is fantastic! What a great shot! Thank you for posting it. I've got to print that one out and post it by the office copier. It's great!

Emile


----------



## TGP




----------



## Guest

Keep them coming, Terry.


----------



## Guest

Christmas week is finally upon us with much anticipation. The folks in the city are hurrying to finish their Christmas shopping. Every part of the city is booming this week.

View attachment 119473


----------



## Stoshu

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Thanks Volphin for the video. Very nice!


_ Yes, Well done....
_


----------



## TGP

some may have this picture, some may know the original individual that presented this pic,
and some may see that it aint on MTF till now , SO here it is, serenity in a quality moment!


----------



## Guest

Wonderful photo, Terry, very appropriate.


----------



## Guest

Many folks across the country will play the Polar Express movie to enjoy with their families this week. Young Billie had the courage to climb "on board" and experience first hand the joys of making new friends and sharing great adventures. The journey starts out for him as the lonely boy sitting in the Observation Car. As the movie "moves along", that soon changes. 

This reminds me of when I first joined the MTF some 6 months ago. I knew Lee Willis and Gunrunner John, but not many others. That also soon changed and now I get to share the pure joy of O-Gauge trains with many friends, quite a few from another place who have also climbed aboard to make the MTF their new Forum home.

*Merry Christmas* to all!

View attachment 120217


----------



## TGP

AS a lot of folks know < EHOW.COM> what an informative site for a lot of simple
things, well I had been having some layout problems and I think I figured it out
when I posed the question , Winter Layout . And your not going to believe, how
they draw out the explanation so EASY. 
1) chose a mounting platform, and also decide what kind of scenic ground cover you desire
check
2) Begin placing buildings, and scenic aspects // or accessories, and find, materials, as 
needing, < people , construction style needs , etc > check !!
3), place track specifically so as not to run over your buildings and accessories. check 
and double check !!!!!!!!!!!
4) Decide on your train, and finish ballasting track, as you fill comfortable with 
track location!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! time needed for your layout completion, less than
a day and 1/2. triple check again !!!!!!!

I did do better, 27 and 1/2 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

boy were they right follow the instructions and VOILA !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TGP

focus on the 2nd shelf


----------



## Guest

Terry, I said you are Mr. Christmas and it would b hard for anyone to dispute this fact. I have so enjoyed seeing all of the photos of your wonderful Christmas collection.


----------



## Guest

Two more days until Santa climbs into his sleigh. I have to make sure the lights work perfectly on the skyscrapers as we don't want Santa to crash into them.

View attachment 120633


----------



## TGP

SURELY YA LL KNOW THE EHOW.COM LAYOUT HAS NOW BEEN
DISMANTLED, ALL IN ABOUT 14 MINUTES.

IT WAS A JOKE !!!!!!!! FOR YOU !!!

ANY HOOOOOOO 

DID ANYBODY GET THE COMPLETE SET WHEN THE MCDONALDS TRAIN WAS IN
THE PARADE MAGAZINE AROUND 2003- 2005, CANT REMEMBER WHEN EXACTLY
IT WAS, WELL, WHEN THEY STARTED SENDING THE CARS AUTOMATICALLY, I 
BROUGHT DOWN TO A HALT., I THINK I HAVE 1 CAR SOMEWHERE, ...


----------



## Guest

This is the first time I have seen this engine combo, Terry. Nice looking and colorful.


----------



## Guest

*Got Santa's?* Please post photos of them.

View attachment 120778


View attachment 120786


----------



## Guest

Another Santa.

View attachment 120802


----------



## Guest

Love this photo of thee 1225 exiting the tunnel.

View attachment 120906


----------



## TGP

almost forgot !!!!!!!!! this


----------



## Guest

Crystal train, really nice Terry.

Reminds me of an offering by LLardro. It was a large porcelain train in the neighborhood of $ 20,000.00. Pricey, but nice.


----------



## Guest

Preview.

Emile

View attachment 121010


----------



## Guest

What a wonderful Christmas scene, Emile.* It belongs on a Hallmark card*.


----------



## Guest

We sure are in the north woods, so this Santa serves us very well.

View attachment 121018


----------



## Big Ed

Passenger Train Collector said:


> What a wonderful Christmas scene, Emile.* It belongs on a Hallmark card*.


It is nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

But the locomotives should really have their tenders hooked up to make it complete.
OGR would probably delete that photo if it was on their site.


----------



## Guest

The tower in Baltimore, this one is for Emile and the other Forum members who live in that area.

View attachment 121042


----------



## jprampolla

Hi Folks,

I have really enjoyed everyone's fine efforts for Christmas!!!!! Many thanks to everyone for sharing!!!!!!!

My basement layout has a permanent Christmas theme in the winter section. 

Merry Christmas!!!!!!

Take care, Joe.






https://youtu.be/jk2bhxj52vc


----------



## Guest

Joe, loved your video. An animated Santa pulling a trailer, how good is that. It is contributions like this that has made this thread so special and popular this Christmas season.

*Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rboatertoo

Love your animation. Please give us some tips on animation.


----------



## Guest

big ed said:


> It is nice. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> OGR would probably delete that photo if it was on their site.


Big Ed,
If there is one thing that is absolutely certain, it is that no photo of mine will ever be posted to the OGR site

Merry Christmas!

Emile


----------



## jprampolla

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Joe, loved your video. An animated Santa pulling a trailer, how good is that. It is contributions like this that has made this thread so special and popular this Christmas season.
> 
> *Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Thanks, and thanks for all your fine posts and efforts!!!!

Merry Christmas, Joe.


----------



## jprampolla

rboatertoo said:


> Love your animation. Please give us some tips on animation.


Thanks! My web site has most of the projects in detail:
http://www.josephrampolla.com/mowing.html for example. 

I am happy to answer questions -- just ask!

Take care, joe.


----------



## kstrains

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guest

Awesome video Ken. Your layout is beautiful and a lot of fun to see. Thanks for sharing it.

Emile


----------



## Guest

Ken, your work is a real treat. You are a master modeler.


----------



## Guest

*"no photo of mine will ever be posted to the OGR site"*

That makes at least two of us, Emile.


----------



## jprampolla

kstrains said:


> Merry Christmas!



Hi Ken, 

Thanks for sharing your video! Merry Christmas to you and everyone!

And again, thanks to everyone for sharing their efforts. I love them all!

Take care, Joe.


----------



## PatKn

Great videos Joe and Ken. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Todd Lopes

Wow, I just looked through every page of this post again. Thanks guys for sharing your Christmas with all of us. 
Incredible layouts and even better memories.


----------



## Guest

Many thanks for your comments, Todd. And a very *Merry Christmas* to you and your family.


----------



## Guest

Many will be heading to Church tonight as it is Christmas Eve. It is no different for the folks who live in Christmas in the City.

View attachment 121186


----------



## jprampolla

PatKn said:


> Great videos Joe and Ken. Thanks for posting.


Thanks, Pat!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jprampolla

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Many will be heading to Church tonight as it is Christmas Eve. It is no different for the folks who live in Christmas in the City.


Thanks for reminding us about the reason for it all!

God Bless!!!!!!!

Take care, Joe.


----------



## Guest

Joe, if I lived in the "City", this is where I would be tonight.



View attachment 121338


----------



## Big Ed

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Big Ed,
> If there is one thing that is absolutely certain, it is that no photo of mine will ever be posted to the OGR site
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Emile


I could post it over there to see if they delete it.


----------



## kstrains

Very nice photo, Brian. Same is true in my Christmas village too. However, today there is Christmas Wedding going on before everyone from the village goes to church at Grace Church tonight! People are coming in on the train from the countryside to the village and they just have claimed their baggage off the baggage car. Merry Christmas!

View attachment 121354


View attachment 121362


----------



## Guest

big ed said:


> I could post it over there to see if they delete it.


Big Ed,
That would be great! Can you imagine how ridiculous they would look Deleting me in the "Third Person". It would be a new low in history of Forum Moderation and they are just the guys to do it!:lol_hitting:

Emile


----------



## Guest

*"I could post it over there to see if they delete it"*

In a heart beat, Big Ed. Tis the season to be jolly, but they don't get that. No sense of humor I guess.


----------



## Guest

Wow Ken, the composition of the open baggage car doors and the scene behind them, spectacular.


----------



## Guest

Getting ready for Santa. Stockings are hung. Cody couldn't reach the hook to hang his so Elizabeth lent a helping hand. He has been very good this year, so I am sure Santa will fill his stocking.

View attachment 121386


----------



## MattR

Some of ours. I think it looks pretty good. Sorry my pics are pretty crummy. All I have is my cheap phone to take pics.

Beautiful house Brian.

Tried to go advanced like Ed taught me so as to get these pics to show up. The paperclip and white smiley face is gone. Can't do it. Maybe Ed can. 

OK. I just used google chrome instead of Internet explorer. I got them to show up, but sideways. Need Ed again.


Merry Christmas,

Matt


----------



## Guest

Matt, thanks so much for your contribution and a very *Merry Christmas* to you.


----------



## Guest

As we get closer to evening hours as Christmas Eve moves along, I thought I would share a nice tranquil winter scene with you.

View attachment 121514


----------



## Nick12DMC

Merry Christmas from the UK all. Have a great day.

Nick


----------



## Guest

Nick, welcome to the MTF Forum and a very *Merry Christmas* to you, your wife and son. For those who don't know Nick, he is a super guy and we have come to know one another over the years.

You get a head start on all of us Christmas Day (time difference).


----------



## PatKn

Thanks all for the wonderful Christmas Photos. This is a great thread. I just want to take this post to wish all my friends on the Model Train Forum and their families, a very *Merry* *Christmas* and a *Happy and Healthy New Year*.


----------



## Big Ed

I finally got my tree all decorated.


----------



## Guest

What wonderful photos for Christmas, Pat. Thanks so much for sharing. And a very *Merry Christmas *to your and your family.


----------



## Tucgary

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL! Tucgary


----------



## Guest

The Big Guy is getting ready for his special trip.

View attachment 121626


----------



## MattR

big ed said:


> I finally got my tree all decorated.
> 
> View attachment 121602


Ed, can you turn my pics in the post above the right way please? I don't know how. The wife tried too. We're just too damn stupid.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Big Ed

MattR said:


> Ed, can you turn my pics in the post above the right way please? I don't know how. The wife tried too. We're just too damn stupid.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


I could if I downloaded them and reposted them.
( Gunrunner) John might, if you ask him real nice, he has a magic wand.
(you might have to shout at him, he is getting up in age)

At least you figured out how to insert them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Sante Fe, wonderful Tucgary.

*Merry Christmas* to you as well.


----------



## Big Ed

How about a skinny Santa Claus in black (?) and a young Mrs Claus?
They sing.


----------



## Guest

I bet they do, big Ed.


----------



## Big Ed

Passenger Train Collector said:


> I bet they do, big Ed.


They do sing, see the button on the base?
But I do think that I could sing better then them. 
They dance a little if you want to call it that.

A second look at Santa clothes they are a dark maroon. It looks black in the picture, you have to pick it up and bring it out into the light. I just asked the old (young) lady why is he dressed in black. 
She responded what:goofball:...are you color blind now too.
But it is a dark maroon, much better for Santa then black.


----------



## Guest

Ed, now I feel better about that. Dark Maroon, much better.


----------



## Guest

Getting ready for Santa. A seen that is being repeated everywhere.

View attachment 121682


----------



## Bill Webb

*Christmas Eve*

Time to remember why


----------



## ErnestHouse

Christmas Trains of my Childhood: 






Behind the scenes photos:


----------



## Guest

*Merry Christmas* guys and gals!!!

View attachment 121874


----------



## thedoc

Bill Webb said:


> Time to remember why
> 
> View attachment 121722


Some of us do, I like this version. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yOQcKk7ZaU

FYI on Dec. 13th My wife and I, plus the Crull family and several other members of the congregation did an arrangement of "Mary did you Know". Several people liked it.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful LLardo nativity set, Bill. *Merry Christmas* to you and Paula.


----------



## Guest

Santa and Mrs. Claus now get to take a much deserved rest.

View attachment 122018


----------



## Guest

Loved your video and photos, Ernest.* Merry Christmas* to you.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 122074


----------



## Guest

View attachment 122082


----------



## Guest

View attachment 122090


----------



## Matthew B




----------



## Big Ed

MattR said:


> Ed, can you turn my pics in the post above the right way please? I don't know how. The wife tried too. We're just too damn stupid.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


T Man fixed them for you.
Thanks T Man.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed

Nothing as elegant as yours PTC, but here is my fake tree. 
Better late then never?

I normally do up the base of the window with a snow village, I did not do it this year.














I have a Bachmann G scale, smokes and plays music. The cheap New Bright train is from 1992, music, whistle, animated car. Not bad for $19.99. It needs new traction tires though I think it would be hard to install new ones I have a zippo lighter for weight in the front and in the cab.

















Mickey and friends help decorate the tree. This is from 1992 too. Animated.
When running,
Goofy goofs around with the cord up and down and tries to give it to Donald duck.
Donald duck just moves his arms and rings his bell and holds Daisy ducks foot that moves back and forth.
Daisy ducks hands also pickup the balls she is handing up to Minnie mouse.
Minnie picks up the candy cane to Pluto.
Pluto takes the canes in his mouth and his head go up towards Micky. A tail bell dings as he moves.
Mickey turns and puts the star on the tree.















The bottom branches are reserved for my Hallmark Trains. There are more that you can't see. I hang them low so I can look at them when I run the trains. I lay on the floor.














I picked up this tanker to repaint for the Christmas train, it has an elk (or moose?) on it I don't know if you can make it out. Make it an eggnog tanker? Candy cane stripe it? Christmas cheer? Reindeer juice?
I kind of like the way it looks, but I bought it to repaint maybe I will do that sometime this year to have ready for next year.


----------



## Guest

Beautifully done, Big Ed. This sure puts you into the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 122346


----------



## Guest

Remember guys and gals, there are the *"Twelve Days of Christmas"*, so your continued contributions are welcomed through this special time of the year.


----------



## Guest

*Contemplating the journey*.

View attachment 122410


----------



## Bill Webb

*Do these guys ever get to rest or party? What energy!*



Passenger Train Collector said:


> View attachment 122090



Like our grandkids... Who are due in a couple of hours.


----------



## Lee Willis




----------



## Guest

Your photo Lee is what our hobby is all about. No words are necessary.


----------



## Tucgary

After a very enjoyable Christmas day, 9 year old granddaughter decided to just lay down and watch the Santa Fe go around and blow the horn. Tucgary


----------



## Guest

Wonderful photo, Tucgary. She looks very happy!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

The 3rd Day of Christmas.

View attachment 122850


----------



## MattR

Thanks for fixing my photos T man. I really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Guest

That's an example of just how great the folks are who make up the MTF Forum.

*We have something special!*


----------



## Todd Lopes

Brian, The trains are great, but that Christmas tree of yours is awesome. Thanks for sharing your Christmas with us. The Yellow Bonnet looks great as well. I remember you had discussed those models earlier this year. Scott Mann does such a great job.


----------



## Guest

Todd, Scott did a fantastic job with this set. This is going to be one fine looking train.


----------



## Koltrains

Passenger Train Collector your Christmas Layout is beautiful, I am glad I switched over to the MTF forum a lot more friendly people here, so happy to be able to enjoy all of your posts again,keep them coming!!!


Thanks Howard


----------



## Guest

We are glad you switched over too, Howard.


----------



## Guest

The 4th Day of Christmas.

View attachment 123634


----------



## Koltrains

Wow Brian the detail you and Elizabeth put into your layout is outstanding!


----------



## rutledgek

*Christmas 2015*

These trains have been in storage for a while now. I'm relatively new to electricity, electronics, and wiring. It took about three days close to Christmas to do this but my family is happy. The set in the video is from 1941. I am not sure of the other train. The third launched off the table a few years back and the body broke into 3 pieces. My grandmother was heartbroken since the 1941 set was hers when she was a girl, one set was my grandfather's bought with paper route money, and the third set was his brother's.



















My son showing his pop pop how to drive his new trackmaster train.


----------



## suzukovich

Dec 24th 2015 
FOX NEWS: Winterton's Town tree is up, Scandal avoided for now 

Wintertons Village officials breath a sigh of relief as the Village Tree has been finally raised. With rail traffic up almost 50%, Two major derailments and power issues. Despite assurances from CB&Q/GN officials that the tree would be up in time for Village Celebrations. Village officials were still worried that the Grinch had gotten his way. One village official was quoted as saying that the derailments were suspicious in nature as with the power issues. He also stated that after the holidays that the Village will hold hearings as to the causes and vowed that people will be held accountable!!! In the meantime The Village Administration wants the residents to enjoy the rest of the holidays and wish everybody a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Guest

Now that's what I call a "village tree". Glad the issues were resolved in time for Christmas.


----------



## TGP

Keep a thread active, OK !


----------



## Guest

Thanks Terry. Hope you and your family had a wonderful Christmas day.


----------



## suzukovich

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Now that's what I call a "village tree". Glad the issues were resolved in time for Christmas.


Brian. Tree was delayed due to trying to tracking down the cause of a weak DCS signal (2-5). Bad timing but started replace wiring from 16 Gage to 14 Gauge with track leads being 16 from 18Gauge. I also had to replace some bad track and rebuild the base in one corner. Good news is that sections where the 14 gauge wire is in place signal increased 5-10. I have about 6ft of wire to replace but will do that in January. In the meantime I have been clearing the garage and should be able to start building the bench work by mid month. I just have had a lot going on and not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Guest

Even though you got a late start, the tree and layout came out very nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Looks like someone doesn't want Christmas to be over. 
Will we be having Christmas into July?


----------



## Guest

*"Looks like someone doesn't want Christmas to be over."*

Let's see, we still have till next Wednesday for the completion of the 12 Days of Christmas, so we are safe.


----------



## suzukovich

big ed said:


> Looks like someone doesn't want Christmas to be over.
> Will we be having Christmas into July?


Why not?


----------



## Big Ed

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"Looks like someone doesn't want Christmas to be over."*
> 
> Let's see, we still have till next Wednesday for the completion of the 12 Days of Christmas, so we are safe.


It is Christmas all year long on your layout......right?


----------



## Big Ed

suzukovich said:


> Why not?


Who said Not?

Instead of the 12 days we can make it the 312 days, I don't care.
I like looking at the pictures.


----------



## Guest

You are so correct, Big Ed. And a very Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## suzukovich

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Even though you got a late start, the tree and layout came out very nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


The layout is up all year round and I put the tree up on it every year. Generally prior to the tree raising. I take the opportunity since I have to prep the area where the tree goes to do some maintenance. In this case I was done and then had a derailment and then one of my GN GP30s 5v died in in place at the same time one of my Atlas Cabs electronics fry ( nether one was part of the derailment but had been sitting on one of the sidings). After that I had signal issues. so I had to start tracing wiring and trouble shooting. Just bad timing.


----------

